# [OT] Netzteil abgeraucht, Hilfe!

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich hatte gesterne ein relativ komisches Erlebnis mit meinem PC.

Ich war ganz normal am PC und habe gerade Vendetta Online (Trial) gespielt, als mein PC plötzlich ausging. Erst dachte ich an eine Spannungsschwankung oder sowas, kann ja mal vorkommen (obwohl es das nicht sollte). Doch der PC lies sich nicht mehr anschalten. Erst, nachdem der Stecker einige Sekunden draußen war, konnte ich den PC wieder anschalten. Nach einigen Sekunden Laufzeit, Grub war gerade erschienen, kommt aber plötzlich Rauch hinten aus dem PC raus, der ziemlich stark stinkt (Schmorgeruch). Also PC wieder aus, aufschrauben und gucken, wo der Rauch rauskommt:

Der Rauch kommt aus dem Netzteil!

Kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen, dass das Netzteil hinüber ist, oder könnte das auch etwas anderes sein, was das Netzteil mit in den Tod gerissen hat oder könnte vielleicht auch das Netzteil andere Geräte (Festplatte!) mit in den Tod gerissen haben?

Wie gehe ich jetzt am besten vor, erstmal nur Netzteil ersetzen?

Und wie kann sowas überhaupt passieren, ein Netzteil ist doch im Prinzip nur ein Trafo ohne mechanische Teile mit einem Lüfter...

ChrisM

----------

## moocha

Dein Netzteil ist sicher futsch und muss ersetzt werden.

Es ist sehr wohl moeglich, dass es auch andere Teile zerstoert hat - Du musst eben ein anderes Netzteil besorgen und sehen, was noch funktioniert.

Wie das passiert ist? Der Ventilator ging warscheinlich kaputt und das Netzteil ueberhitzte sich.

Die Moral von der Geschicht' ist: Es lohnt sich nie, am Netzteil (und am Prozessor-Cooler) zu sparen. "350W" (die eigentlich nie mehr als 200-250W Leistung bringen) Netzteile, die 10 Euro kosten, sind Muell, besonders die nicht-TUV-geprueften.

----------

## ZX-81

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen, dass das Netzteil hinüber ist, oder könnte das auch etwas anderes sein, was das Netzteil mit in den Tod gerissen hat oder könnte vielleicht auch das Netzteil andere Geräte (Festplatte!) mit in den Tod gerissen haben?
> 
> 

 

Nachdem der Rechner trotz des Rauchs noch gelaufen ist, sind Deine Chancen ganz gut dass es der Rest überlebt hat. 

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie gehe ich jetzt am besten vor, erstmal nur Netzteil ersetzen?
> 
> 

 

Rechner auf, alle Stromversorgungstecker am Mainboard und an den Komponenten entfernen, Netzteil vom Gehäuse lösen, neues Netzteil organisieren (die Dinger haben glücklicherweise eine Standardform, aber das alte Netzteil zum Kauf des Neuen mitzunehmen ist trotzdem nicht verkehrt) und das Neue in umgekehrter Reihenfolge wieder einbauen.  

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wie kann sowas überhaupt passieren, ein Netzteil ist doch im Prinzip nur ein Trafo ohne mechanische Teile mit einem Lüfter...
> 
> ChrisM

 

Hauptausfallquelle ist ein bestimmte Art von Kondensatoren, manchmal explodieren die mit einem lauten Knall, manchmal brennen sie auch ab und man kann den Feuerschein aus den Lüfterlöchern sehen.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

naja, ich denke, das Netzteil war schon ganz in Ordnung, es handelt sich hierbei nämlich um einen (*schäm*) Aldi-PC.

Auf dem Netzteil steht allerdings 250W drauf, was mich etwas stutzig macht. Können 250 Watt denn für P4 2.66 Ghz, GeForce 4 TI, 1x Festplatte, CD, DVD, 2 RAM-Riegel usw. reichen?

ChrisM

----------

## moocha

Die "250W" sind warscheinlich nicht mehr als 200. Und das reicht fuer einen P4 + einer GeForce4Ti + HDD + DVD garantiert nicht.

Du solltest schon ein TUV-geprueftes 400W Netzteil kaufen. Und ab und zu mit einem Staubsauger (auf Saugen eingestellt) von aussen reinigen (nur wenn der Computer abgestellt ist, und auf keinen Fall das Netzteil an sich oeffnen!)

Hab' fuer mein 500W Netzteil vor 3 Jahren 80 Euro bezahlt, und ich bin fest davon ueberzeugt, dass es noch mindestens 5-6 Jahre problemlos ueberlebt. In dieser Zeit haette ich eine gute Chance, mindestens soviel fuer el-cheapo Netzteile zu bezahlen, und dabei potentiell andere Teile der Systeme zu verlieren.

----------

## Lenz

Beim Netzteil kommt es nicht so sehr auf die Gesamtleistung (z.B. 250 W) an, sondern vielmehr auf die Amperezahl der jeweiligen Anschlüsse und der Stromstabilität (es sollte keine großen Schwankungen haben).

250 W sind auf jeden Fall zu wenig. Am besten du kaufst dir gutes Netzteil, z.B. ein be quiet! mit 450 W oder so (das hab ich, läuft sehr gut und leise). Dann hast du Leistungs-Reserven und einen leisen Rechner. Eine Investition die sich lohnt.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## zielscheibe

 *moocha wrote:*   

> Die "250W" sind warscheinlich nicht mehr als 200. Und das reicht fuer einen P4 + einer GeForce4Ti + HDD + DVD garantiert nicht.
> 
> Du solltest schon ein TUV-geprueftes 400W Netzteil kaufen. Und ab und zu mit einem Staubsauger (auf Saugen eingestellt) von aussen reinigen (nur wenn der Computer abgestellt ist, und auf keinen Fall das Netzteil an sich oeffnen!)
> 
> Hab' fuer mein 500W Netzteil vor 3 Jahren 80 Euro bezahlt, und ich bin fest davon ueberzeugt, dass es noch mindestens 5-6 Jahre problemlos ueberlebt. In dieser Zeit haette ich eine gute Chance, mindestens soviel fuer el-cheapo Netzteile zu bezahlen, und dabei potentiell andere Teile der Systeme zu verlieren.

 

Sorry, daß ist aber ziemlicher Quatsch jemanden zu einem 400W Netzteil zu raten, wenn der PC max. 150W real verbraucht. Die Dimensionierung von 250W geht absolut in Ordnung, da damit das NT mit relativ guten Wirkungsgrad arbeitet. 

P4~80W

GF4Ti~35W

HDD~10W

2x opt. Laufwerke ~20W

Speicher ~6W

@ChrisM87

Hol dir irgendein gutes 250W - 300W Netzteil mit aktiv PFC (wegen der sonst brummenden Drossel bei passiv PFC) und über 200W "Combined Power".

z.B. sehr gutes Tagan für 35:

http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a72177.html

----------

## moocha

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

>  *moocha wrote:*   Die "250W" sind warscheinlich nicht mehr als 200. Und das reicht fuer einen P4 + einer GeForce4Ti + HDD + DVD garantiert nicht.
> 
> Du solltest schon ein TUV-geprueftes 400W Netzteil kaufen. Und ab und zu mit einem Staubsauger (auf Saugen eingestellt) von aussen reinigen (nur wenn der Computer abgestellt ist, und auf keinen Fall das Netzteil an sich oeffnen!)
> 
> Hab' fuer mein 500W Netzteil vor 3 Jahren 80 Euro bezahlt, und ich bin fest davon ueberzeugt, dass es noch mindestens 5-6 Jahre problemlos ueberlebt. In dieser Zeit haette ich eine gute Chance, mindestens soviel fuer el-cheapo Netzteile zu bezahlen, und dabei potentiell andere Teile der Systeme zu verlieren. 
> ...

 

Wenn Du Dir die Zeit nimmst und den ganzen Thread liest, wirst Du warscheinlich merken, das es sich um einen Aldi-PC handelt, und die 250W keine 250W sind (el-cheapo Netzteile, in Taiwan hergestellt).

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

hmm, so nonamig scheint es gar nicht zu sein, das hier ist der Hersteller:

http://www.fsp-group.com.tw/english/01_company/01_about_fsp_group.asp

Aber eins kapiere ich ohnehin nicht. Ein durchschnittlicher PC braucht ca. 100 Watt, wenn man mit einem Messgerät misst (Leistungsaufnahme), wie kann das Netzteil denn dann im PC 300 Watt bereitstellen? Das wäre ja eine Energieerzeugung aus dem Nichts?

Danke auf jeden Fall für eure Tipps!

EDIT: Nur um nochmal eins klarzustellen. Das 250W-Netzteil war in dem PC drin, d.h. der PC läuft anscheinend doch irgendwie mit den 250W (bzw. 200W, da mehr oder weniger noname).

ChrisM

PS: Wenn ich in Voraussicht auf meinen nächsten PC jetzt z.B. ein 550W Netzteil kaufen würde, hätte das dann einen schlechteren Wirkungsgrad, weil der PC nur die Hälfte der möglichen Leistung nutzt?

----------

## Lenz

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Aber eins kapiere ich ohnehin nicht. Ein durchschnittlicher PC braucht ca. 100 Watt [...]

 

Also 100 W bei einem PC deiner Ausstattung ist schon arg optimistisch.

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> [...] wie kann das Netzteil denn dann im PC 300 Watt bereitstellen? Das wäre ja eine Energieerzeugung aus dem Nichts?

 

Es stellt die Leistung bereit, es wird aber nur (in etwa) soviel verbraucht wie auch die Leistungsaufnahme des PCs ist. Nur ist es nicht empfehlenswert, das Netzteil an seiner Leistungsgrenze zu betreiben.

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Wenn ich in Voraussicht auf meinen nächsten PC jetzt z.B. ein 550W Netzteil kaufen würde, hätte das dann einen schlechteren Wirkungsgrad, weil der PC nur die Hälfte der möglichen Leistung nutzt?

 

Also 550 W fänd ich jetzt etwas übertrieben. Natürlich ist der Wirkungsgrad dann sozusagen "schlechter", wobei sich das wiederum positiv auf beispielsweise die Lärmentwicklung auswirkt, da das Netzteil eben bei geringer Last läuft, während ein 200 W Netzteil dort am Leistungslimit laufen würde.

----------

## 76062563

Ein Netzteil mit 500 Watt verbraucht auch nicht mehr Strom als eins mit 250 Watt.

Einzig und allein die maximal mögliche Leistungsabgabe ist höher, deine Stromrechnung wird nicht automatisch höher.

----------

## zielscheibe

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Also 550 W fänd ich jetzt etwas übertrieben. Natürlich ist der Wirkungsgrad dann sozusagen "schlechter", wobei sich das wiederum positiv auf beispielsweise die Lärmentwicklung auswirkt, da das Netzteil eben bei geringer Last läuft, während ein 200 W Netzteil dort am Leistungslimit laufen würde.

 

Das müßtest du mal genauer erklären. Wie kann ein riesig überdimensioniertes Netzteil leiser (kühler) laufen, wenn der Wirkungsgrad ob der niedrigen Auslastung (angenommen 150W) bei 60% rumhängt und ungefähr 90W an Wärme abgeführt werden muß, gegenüber einem 250-300W-Kollegen der bei besserer Auslastung mit einem Wirkungsgrad von 70-75% nur 50-60W Abwärme produziert? 

Abgesehen davon bezahlt man die höhere Verlustleistung jeden Monat mit, neben dem astronomischen Preisen für die >=450W Monsterklasse.  :Sad: 

Wenn man nicht hemmunglos übertaktet (inkl. die CPU-Spannung anzuheben), reicht selbst für ein High-End System ein gutes 350W Netzteil. Wer das nicht glaubt sollte erst mal nachmessen, bevor irgenwelche Marketingsprüche übernommen werden.

@76062563

Das stimmt nicht. Der Wirkungsgrad von Schaltnetzteilen ist immer stark von der Auslastung abhängig und nur nahe der max. Belastung optimal (bis zu 80%).

----------

## ZX-81

 *moocha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn Du Dir die Zeit nimmst und den ganzen Thread liest, wirst Du warscheinlich merken, das es sich um einen Aldi-PC handelt, und die 250W keine 250W sind (el-cheapo Netzteile, in Taiwan hergestellt).

 

So schlecht waren zumindest früher die Netzteile (Fortron) nicht, die Medion verbaut hat. Allerdings 250 Watt für einen P4 mit der Ausstattung finde ich auch recht wenig, das hatten die Netzteile für die alten P3s auch schon.

----------

## ..::::::GENTOO::::::..

Hallo

Ich würde das für dich entpfehlen. Ich habe zwei Stück. Habe nie Probleme. Bei einem Computer leuft das Netzteil schon 2 Jahre voll durch, noch nie einen Ausfahl.

Es gibt das Netzteil in allen Leistungsklassen!

http://www.qtec.info/products/group.htm?pc=POWER-SUPPLY-UNITS

Gruss

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

das allererste mit 300W sollte ausreichen, oder?

ChrisM

----------

## ..::::::GENTOO::::::..

Hallo

Ich denke schon. Ich würde aber das nehmen, dann hast noch ein wenig reserve.

Der Vorteil am diesem ist einfach das es zwei Ventilatoren hat und auch ein bisschen mehr Watt.

http://www.qtec.info/products/product.htm?artnr=13023

Grüssli

NB: Kleiner Tip, vor dem Kauf hier nachschauen, wo es am billigsten ist. ( Geld sparen )

http://www.preissuchmaschine.de/psm_frontend/main.asp

----------

## c07

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Wie kann ein riesig überdimensioniertes Netzteil leiser (kühler) laufen, wenn der Wirkungsgrad ob der niedrigen Auslastung (angenommen 150W) bei 60% rumhängt und ungefähr 90W an Wärme abgeführt werden muß, gegenüber einem 250-300W-Kollegen der bei besserer Auslastung mit einem Wirkungsgrad von 70-75% nur 50-60W Abwärme produziert?

 

Prinzipiell sind deine Argumente schon richtig, aber ein Netzteil, das für wesentlich höhere Leistungen ausgelegt ist, muss auch einen Lüfter haben, der das dann noch schafft. So ein Lüfter wird aber bei geringerer Last tendenziell leiser sein, selbst wenn er absolut gesehn mehr leisten muss. Anders schaut es natürlich aus, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass das schwächere Netzteil hochwertig ist. Dann wird es einen besseren Lüfter haben, als zum Überleben unbedingt notwendig ist.

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Abgesehen davon bezahlt man die höhere Verlustleistung jeden Monat mit, neben dem astronomischen Preisen für die >=450W Monsterklasse. 

 

Überhaupt rentiert es sich oft, den Stromverbrauch bei der Kalkulation einzubeziehn. Der Mehrpreis für einen höheren Wirkungsgrad amortisiert sich oft recht schnell, wenn man das Teil viel laufen hat. Insbesondere gilt das für Monitore, aber auch für Netzteile. Nur bekommt man leider ziemlich selten zuverlässige Angaben über den Wirkungsgrad.

Noch eine grundsätzliche Bemerkung: Die Angabe der Gesamtleistung ist eigentlich ziemlich belanglos. Entscheidend ist, ob sie auf den richtigen Leitungen zur Verfügung steht. Gerade ältere Netzteile stellen teilweise mehr als 50% der Leistung ausschließlich auf der 12V-Schiene zur Verfügung, während ein typischer Desktop fast nur die niedrigen Spannungsbereiche braucht.

Ein bisschen Reserve darüber hinaus ist schon ok, damit noch ein bisschen Spielraum für Aufrüstungen bleibt, und weil dauernde Volllast meistens auch nicht förderlich für die Lebenserwartung ist, aber ansonsten sollte das ideale Netzteil nicht sonderlich überdimensioniert sein.

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Und wie kann sowas überhaupt passieren, ein Netzteil ist doch im Prinzip nur ein Trafo ohne mechanische Teile mit einem Lüfter...

 

Anfällig sind auch chemisch aktive Teile (insbesondere Kondensatoren, wie bereits erwähnt). Außerdem kann es z.B. einfach Überhitzung durch dicke Staubschicht und mangelhaftem Überlastungsschutz gewesen sein.

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Ein durchschnittlicher PC braucht ca. 100 Watt, wenn man mit einem Messgerät misst (Leistungsaufnahme), wie kann das Netzteil denn dann im PC 300 Watt bereitstellen?

 

Im Idealfall zieht es immer genau das aus dem Netz, was es gerade abgeben muss. In der Praxis ist der Wirkungsgrad aber weit unterhalb von 100% und wie gesagt umso niedriger, je weniger es ausgelastet ist. Aber so extrem, dass der Verbrauch unabhängig von der Leistungsabgabe ist, ist es halt auch wieder nicht.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

erstmals nochmal danke für eure Beratung!

Ich habe jetzt selbst nochmal geschaut und bei Mindfactory dieses supergünstige Netzteil für 17€ gefunden:

http://www.mindfactory.de/cgi-bin/MindStore.storefront/422a5745001cf3fa273fc0a801ea0654/Product/View/0013422#.filereader

Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin kein "Geiz ist geil"-Fan, der nur auf den Preis guckt. Wenn ihr sagt, dass das Netzteil nichts taugt, ok, Qualität hat ihren Preis. Aber immerhin hat es eine niedrige Rückgabequote und einige gute Bewertungen von zufriedenen Kunden bei Mindfactory.

ChrisM

----------

## Lenz

Das Netzteil hatte bis vor Kurzem mein Bruder. War schon ganz okay für den Preis. Bei dem Preis muss man halt bei der Ausstattung Zugeständnisse machen, d.h. unter anderem

- weniger Anschlussmöglichkeiten (Stecker) als teurere Netzteile

- keine Lüfterregelung für Gehäuselüfter (wie z.B. beim be quiet!)

- 22,0 dBA sind utopisch, eher lauter

Ansonsten ist es aber ganz ok. Wenn dir das so reicht und du nicht zuviel anschließen willst kannstes kaufen. Für meine Konfiguration hätte es zu wenig Anschlüsse.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## limes

zum Netzteil: kann dir mein zalman ZM300A-APF empfehlen. 300W, Viele Anschlüsse, thermogeregelter Lüfter. Läuft seit einiger Zeit sehr stabil und fast nicht zu hören in einem recht vollgepacktem nforce2 (XP1700+ auf ~1800MHz getaktet, 2xRAM, CD-RW, DVD, FDD, 2x HDD, 1xAGP, 2xPCI, 1xUSB, 3xLüfter, Lüftersteuerung). War aber nicht so billig, obwohl "made in china"  :Wink: 

Hatte gestern abend auch so ein Erlebnis...

Mitten beim Stöbern durchs Forum blieb die Bildschirmausgabe stehen. Keine Reaktion mehr auf irgendwelche Eingaben. War schon schockiert, daß mein gentoo das erste mal komplett weggebrochen ist  :Shocked: 

Dann aber aufatmen (oder vielmehr: fiesen Geruch einatmen): Es ist zum Glück "nur" das Mainboard abgeraucht (A7V133-C)  :Rolling Eyes:   Der Chip zwischen internem USB-Stecker und unterem PCI-Steckplatz ist weggeschmort. Wenn jemand weiß, waß das für ein Chip ist bitte melden. 

Das einzige Lebenszeichen was der Rechner danach noch von sich gab, war das Kontrolllämpchen auf dem Mobo.

Das stinkt zur Hölle! Trotz Lüften über Nacht.

 *moocha wrote:*   

> Dein Netzteil ist sicher futsch und muss ersetzt werden.
> 
> Es ist sehr wohl moeglich, dass es auch andere Teile zerstoert hat

  Hallo Elektrotechniker,

dies gilt wahrscheinlich auch in meinem Falle,  oder? Oder kann man da was ausschließen?

edit: in meinem Falle natürlich nicht vom Netzteil ausgegangen, sondern vom Mainboard

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

erstmal nochmal danke für eure Empfehlungen.

@limes: Ich bin zwar vielleicht nicht grade in der Lage, Tipps zu geben, aber ich denke, das Mainboard musst du sicher ersetzen, mit löten oder ähnlichem wird da nicht mehr viel zu machen sein. Und anschalten würde ich ihn jetzt gar nicht mehr, sonst schießt das Mainboard womöglich noch andere Komponenten über den Jordan.

ChrisM

----------

## limes

vom Mainboard habe ich mich innerlich auch schon längst verabschiedet. Sorry, hab mich da nicht gut ausgedrückt. Meinte, ob es dabei andere Geräte mitgerissen haben könnte.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *limes wrote:*   

> vom Mainboard habe ich mich innerlich auch schon längst verabschiedet. Sorry, hab mich da nicht gut ausgedrückt. Meinte, ob es dabei andere Geräte mitgerissen haben könnte.

 

Was nützt es dir, wenn wir spekulieren limes?  :Wink: 

Klar, könnte es sein, dass Komponenten mitgerissen wurden. Kann aber auch sein, dass es denen gut geht.  :Smile: 

Da spielen unzählige Faktoren mit. Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du NICHTS mehr an dieses MoBo anschliesst und dann deine Komponenten auf einem neuen MoBo testest.

Falls wirklich eine deiner Komponenten beschädigt wurde ist das zwar blöd, aber du musst keine Angst haben, dass diese defekte Komponente beim Anschliessen an ein neues MoBo, das selbige beschädigt.

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## limes

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Was nützt es dir, wenn wir spekulieren limes? Wink 

 Wenn ich spekuliere nützt es zumindest nichts, weil ich davon keine Ahnung habe.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Klar, könnte es sein, dass Komponenten mitgerissen wurden. Kann aber auch sein, dass es denen gut geht 

 Das ist doch mal ne Aussage, darauf hätte ich nur spekulieren können  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Haldir

Das letzte mal dass es mir nen netzteil zerrissen hat, waren alle Geräte an einem 12V kabelstrang kaputt (zwei festplatten).

Grundsätzlich würd ich je nach Anwendung eher dazu raten, auf die eigentliche mögliche Stromstärke pro Verbrauchertyp (12V,5V usw) zu schauen, dass ist nahezu unabhängig von der angegebenen Watt Zahl (auch wenns nicht so sein sollte).

Viele 250W Netzteile liefern z.b. auf 12V einfach zuwenig Saft.

Bei einem normalen P4 System reicht aber ein gutes 300W Netzteil. Interessant sind aber auch die Anzahl der getrennten Kabelstränge, SATA Anschlüsse usw.

Das typische 40-50 Euro Netzteil reicht im Normalfall aus, viel billiger würde ich nicht gehen.

Viel teurer sind meist nur Spezialnetzteile ala EPS12V für Server

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

so, jetzt hab ich ein ganz anderes Problem.

Ihr werdet lachen, aber ich kriege die beiden Stecker vom Mainboard nicht ab, nämlich den ganz normalen 20 Pin-ATX-Mainboardstromstecker und den quadratischen 4 Pin-Pentium 4-Extrastecker.

Ich habe mal zwei Bilder gemacht, wo man das Problem sieht (anklicken)

http://img118.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img118&image=dscf01049nj.jpg

http://img232.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img232&image=dscf01052xi.jpg

Die Bilder zeigen den Pentium 4-Stecker. Ich drücke zwar neben drauf und wackle, ziehe usw., aber er geht einfach nicht raus. Auch mit der Zange bin ich schon rangegangen, aber auch damit kriege ich ihn nicht raus.

Hat jemand Tipps, wie ich ihn doch noch da rauskriege?

Chris

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Ihr werdet lachen, aber ich kriege die beiden Stecker vom Mainboard nicht ab, nämlich den ganz normalen 20 Pin-ATX-Mainboardstromstecker und den quadratischen 4 Pin-Pentium 4-Extrastecker.

 

Was meinst du warum das "Hardware" hiesst? Weil man hart mit der Ware umgehen muss  :Laughing: 

Nein, im Ernst.

Du musst richtig feste zudrücken. Dann jeweils in Richtung der Klemmen wackeln. Dann kommt der 4 Pol Stecker raus. Eventuell kannst du auch mit nem kleinen flachen Schraubenzieher unten (dort wo die zu drückende Lasche eingerastet ist) etwas hebeln während du drückst.

.oO(Mann, was für ein Satz)

Beim 20-Pin heisst es ebenfalls... Bist du nicht willig, brauche ich Gewalt! (Aber bitte nur sanfte und keine grobe!)

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Lenz

Am besten einen Micro-Schraubenzieher zur Hilfe nehmen und unter diese Verankerung fahren. Aber mit Gefühl... wenn ich da schon Zange höre  :Wink: . Nicht, dass es hier nachher nen Thread gibt "ELKO ab - wieder anklebbar?"  :Very Happy: 

----------

